#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-22
<smartboyhw> ypwong, update the channel topic here, we are now testing instead of Final Freezing:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, right :)
<ypwong> hmm, raring final?
<cfhowlett> question: is it worth considering adding a message to the !cn   factoid in #ubuntu to direct users to check out kylin?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, raring RC testing?
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, after 13.04 released then yes:P
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Development channel for UbuntuKylin | http://www.ubuntukylin.com | RC testing on-going
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, cool.  I wouldn't know who to contact to do that, so ...    ?
<ypwong> how does the topic look now?
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, just do things like ubottu: !cn is <reply> something...
<cfhowlett> !cn
 * smartboyhw reminds cfhowlett that ubottu isn't in this channel
<cfhowlett> so I see :)
<ypwong> hmm, the daily image still have ugly theme
<ypwong> JackYu, 得准备一下 release notes 了
<smartboyhw> ypwong, +1
<ypwong> JackYu, seems the theme bug is still there -- http://ubuntuone.com/687VwriwnK1ftuYtTXijf0
<JackYu> pywong, yes, it's time to prepare release notes.
<JackYu> ypwong, we did update the theme package. will check later.
<JackYu> ypwong, which iso you are testing?
<JackYu> it seems ok for the newest one.
<JackYu> ypwong, I contacted WPS and SOHU for the release party talk, will get response in these two days.
<ypwong> JackYu, weird, let me update image again, mine is two days ago
<ypwong> JackYu, do we wait for reply before we contact oneleaf or the other developer?
<JackYu> ypwong, I think we can contact oneleaf or others simultaneously.
<JackYu> ypwong, Have you asked Zhengpeng?
<ypwong> JackYu, if the others are willing to come, then we will have 5-6 talks
<ypwong> and need to shorten the time for each talk
<ypwong> zhengpeng didn't reply me :) but i think oneleaf is a good candidate if you can cover his expense
<JackYu> ypwong, it's fine. We can reduce the talk about Ubuntu/UbuntuKylin to 30 min
<ypwong> JackYu, ok :)
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, we can:).
<JackYu> ypwong, for individual person.
<ypwong> JackYu, so will you contact oneleaf or ask freeflying to help?
<JackYu> ypwong, I think it's better you contact him first. If needed, I will talk with him later:). I'm busy with QA, documentation, etc...
<ypwong> JackYu, ok, then i'll need introduction from freeflying, i don't know oneleaf
<JackYu> smartboyhw, seems that 'Raring Final ' is ready, but only Netboot is there.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you'll have to wait:P
<JackYu> :)
<maclin> The shutdown dialog is still English in latest ubuntukylin iso
<JackYu> hope the RC iso is ok.
<maclin> should we do something for that？
<ypwong> maclin, oh
<ypwong> perhaps too late
<ypwong> those strings may be new due to the new shutdown dialog
<ypwong> we need to have someone to focus on localization
<ypwong> maclin, we should still get them translated
<ypwong> someone already translated, just need review
<maclin> ok，we ever related it to ubuntu translation and had been waiting for that
<JackYu> yes, we should take part in the translation in 13.10.
<ypwong> log out from your account 翻译成 注销您的帐号吗，对吗？
<ypwong> 还是用 登出帐号 ？
<JackYu> 注销
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, yes, their mailing list is ubuntu-tranlators
<ypwong> the strings are reviewed, should appear in next language pack update
<ypwong> I can talk more about localization in our next meeting
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks. We should do this as a local Ubuntu:)
<maclin> ok，we really should pay attention to localization
 * smartboyhw agrees, especially when UbuntuKylin is a localized official distribution of Ubuntu.
<JackYu> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-23
<freeflying> JackYu: http://www.opennetsummit.org/pdf/2013/research_track/poster_papers/ons2013-final14.pdf
<JackYu> freeflying: Yep, I know these guys
<freeflying> JackYu: impressive
<ypwong> looks interesting
<freeflying> JackYu: are you in the same school?
<JackYu> freeflying: yes.
<JackYu> ypwong, the draft of release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1304-ReleaseNotes
<freeflying> JackYu: hope can meet them next time visiting you :)
<JackYu> freeflying: OK. I can arrange.
<kylin_> p
<freeflying> JackYu: great! thanks
 * smartboyhw loses both ypwong and JackYu:P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hey
<JackYu> smartboyhw: hi
<JackYu> we installed
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I saw your release notes draft and I can't get to download WPS:P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, we installed "what"?
<JackYu> RC iso on about 10 laptops
<smartboyhw> JackYu, :O
<smartboyhw> 10!?
<JackYu> smartboyhw: it's a draft. WPS will be available in these two days.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ooh oK
<JackYu> yes:).  We are installing on the other 6 laptops.
<JackYu> including lenovo, hp, dell...
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, that's hell strong testing
<freeflying> JackYu: btw, do you wanna sponsor china kernel summit?
<JackYu> freeflying: Interesting, is there a webpage introducing it?
<freeflying> JackYu: http://www.ckernel.org/news/
<freeflying> JackYu: not too much many normally
<JackYu> I see. May I know how to sponsor in the name of UbuntuKylin? contact guojinfen@gmail.com?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong: Can you guys do http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1316/info ?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, sure, I can do the 'Simplified Chinese' one,  but not now. I'm writing news about UbuntuKylin.
<JackYu> Is it ok doing it tomorrow morning?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Thanks! It's OK.
<JackYu> OK. welcome:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, why some images are crossed out on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Respinning
<smartboyhw> Critical ubiquity bugfix in
<ypwong> late fix, fun
<smartboyhw> The whole world is doing it
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Hopefully this SHOULD be the last.
<ypwong> smartboyhw: that test case is quite outdated... looks like it's from pre-unity era..
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-24
<kylin_> nick TigerLuo
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, ping
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Development channel for UbuntuKylin | http://www.ubuntukylin.com | RC testing on-going | Release party in preparation http://pad.ubuntu.com/beijing-13-04-release-party
<smartboyhw_> :O
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, some slideshows for simp. chinese were not translated, worth to report such bug??
<ypwong> slideshows during installation
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Yes but don't target it against R.
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, they won't block the release due to the bug, right? :D
 * ypwong coughs
<smartboyhw_> ypwong:  erm no:P
<liuxing> you ren bu
<smartboyhw_> ?!
 * smartboyhw_ does speak good Puthoghua, but he doesn't understand this sentence.
<ypwong> you
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, didn't learn pinyin at school?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: I can't read pinyin without the symbols. However I think he means if anyone is here.
<ypwong> yes
<ypwong> JackYu, i used http://www.huodongxing.com/ for registration
<JackYu> ypwong, It seems great!
<ypwong> JackYu, yes, quite good
<JackYu> ypwong, I sent you an email about the news letter of UbuntuKylin, pls check.
<smartboyhw_> Newsletter? Whoa!
<ypwong> JackYu, thx, I'll check later
<JackYu> smartboyhw: :)
<smartboyhw_> JackYu: You guys copying the style.of Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?
<JackYu> smartboyhw: not really. I just list the big steps of UbuntuKylin during the last one year.
<smartboyhw_> Oh
<JackYu> ypwong, please check http://pad.ubuntu.com/beijing-13-04-release-party. I did some modification.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, seems that they are still modifying settings?
<JackYu> I was online just now.
<smartboyhw> JackYu: You guys need a respin
<JackYu> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-25
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong: You have no test results on the ISO QA Tracker, please test.
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> whzhang, hi
<ypwong> we need maclin
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu: I think you guys can mark images ready now.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ypwong, done.
<smartboyhw> JackYu: \o/
<smartboyhw> Now we can sit back and enjoy:P
<JackYu> We are busy with the website:(
<smartboyhw> JackYu: I can at least, our project lead is doing all the announcements.
<smartboyhw> He wants to take charge;P
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> smartbyhw: would you pls check is http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ availble?
<JackYu> we can access it here, but seems the services are ok.
<JackYu> smartboyhw: can you access it?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Checking
<smartboyhw> Seems not
<ypwong> $ telnet www.ubuntukylin.com 80
<ypwong> Trying 210.209.123.136...
<ypwong> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<smartboyhw> Yepp
<JackYu> http://www.ubuntukylin.com:8081
<JackYu> seems due to many guys access..
<JackYu> when using port 8081, it's ok
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Port 8081 works
<ypwong> wow, DoS'd? i saw there are already news released about 13.04
<ypwong> JackYu, i will modify the 宣传稿 a little bit according to Aron's comments
<smartboyhw> :O
<JackYu> ypwong, ok, thanks.
<ypwong> JackYu, ah, saw you have already modified it
<JackYu> ypwong, 好像http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/网站也挂了？
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> :O
<JackYu> 我们只要启动www.ubuntukylin.com，也无法打开网页
<ypwong> JackYu, 不清楚， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/ 是可以的
<JackYu> 不知道是用户数太多，还是被攻击了？
<ypwong> log有访问吗？
<ypwong> 还是因为你们流量突然多了，vps 服务商把你们关了？
<smartboyhw> lol
<JackYu> 可以看log 就是有很多ip来连
<JackYu> 并且很多syn半连接没关
<smartboyhw> 很多人關心13.04啊!
<JackYu> 恩，不知道是关心的人多，还是有恶意攻击啊
<smartboyhw> lol
<ypwong> JackYu, 可以访问拉
<ypwong> JackYu, 首页链接得改以下
<ypwong> 一下
<ypwong> 很慢
<smartboyhw> ypwong: :P
<ypwong> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/mark-shuttleworth-chillin-on-ubuntu-13.04-video.html # Marks names it Kylin (pronounce as Chi-lin)
<smartboyhw> lol
<ypwong> i alway pronounce as kee-lin
<ypwong> always
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Forgive the editor and Mark
<ypwong> smartboyhw, nah, i will follow my boss :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<cfhowlett> website still displays beta.2 ???
<ypwong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1800
<smartboyhw_> 1800 comments?!
<JackYu> ypwong, I also pronounce as kee-lin, chi-lin is chinese name.
<smartboyhw_> JackYu, ypwong new S codename: Saucy Salamander http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 :O
<ypwong> JackYu, yeah, don't know why laowai speaks in Mandarin way
<ypwong> JackYu, perhaps lenoard taught him :)
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, wow, playing on SUSE?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: What?
<smartboyhw_> That's sabdfl's idea
<ypwong> i mean SUSE's logo is a lizard
<smartboyhw_> lol
<ypwong> and also two S
<ypwong> there should many animals start with S, so why Salamander?
<JackYu> cfhowlett: the website is under repairing:)
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Look at the link plz...
<ypwong> i know
<ypwong> but i can't help think in that way :)
 * ypwong likes conspiracy 
<smartboyhw_> lol
<freeflying> congrats! all
<smartboyhw_> freeflying: :)
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Rebutt that bug comment with UbuntuKylin ;P
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, nah i don't troll nor flame
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: ;P
<freeflying> ypwong: topcis for release party fixed?
<ypwong> freeflying, almost
<freeflying> ypwong: sounds great
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-26
<freeflying> JackYu: http://www.linode.com/
<sysko> 你好/hi
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Development channel for UbuntuKylin | http://www.ubuntukylin.com | 13.04 Released! | Release party in preparation http://pad.ubuntu.com/beijing-13-04-release-party
<ypwong> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ still down?
<ypwong> wow, wps office includes a whole bunch of chinese fonts
<cfhowlett> ypwong, as I would expect ...
<ypwong> JackYu, i can access http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ now, are you still having difficulty to replace the link on the front page?
<JackYu> ypwong,  it is still under ddos attack.
<JackYu> ypwong, we moved to another web server just now.
<sysko> ddos by fedora's fanboys ?:P
<ypwong> sysko, nah, but i can guess who :P
<ypwong> sysko, btw, Hi!
<sysko> 你好 :P
<ypwong> sysko, live in france?
<ypwong> sorry got to go for dinner
<sysko> my ssh server :P
<sysko> enjoy your dinner
<JackYu> sysko, hi
<sysko> hi
<JackYu> sysko, anyway, the website is accessible now.
<sysko> I've been able to open it earlier in the afternoon (china time)
<cfhowlett> where would I find the torrents ?
<JackYu> cfhowlett: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/raring/release/
<JackYu> there are torrents for 32 and 64 bit.
<sysko> I'm wondering how ubuntukylin is managed, is it fully supported by canonical (i.e they've have some employees working on it), or is it community-based with ressource (server etc.) support from them?
<cfhowlett> JackYu, no doubt, but there's no link that I can see ...
<cfhowlett> sysko, fully supported official ubuntu derivative
<sysko> nice
<cfhowlett> JackYu, thanks.  that's what I wanted..
<sysko> do you already have some partnership planned with Tencent, the company that is editing PPstream ,  Taobao etc. ?
<JackYu> sysko, we have plan for them, but needs time.
<ypwong> the user manual is awesome
<ypwong> JackYu, we should actually put the user manual on the desktop!
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> you mean in the iso?
<ypwong> JackYu, yes
<JackYu> ypwong, the website and forum is ok. seems faster than before.
<ypwong> JackYu, csip should have good network bandwidth
<JackYu> sure. we need a new package, might named as 'ubuntukylin-docs'
<ypwong> JackYu, yes, and put the source on LP
<ypwong> JackYu, and the current user manual lacks a license
<ypwong> suggest to use CC BY-SA license
<JackYu> yep
<JackYu> good idea.
<JackYu> ypwong, I'm going to publish the info of release party tomorrow.
<ruien> JackYu: just want to say congrats on your release, and I have high hopes for this distro in the future. I will try to transition my family away from windows when it is possible, thanks for your hard work :)
<ypwong> awesome :)
<JackYu> ruien: thanks for your great supporting.
<ruien> I live in china, if you need community support or testing for something, just let me know.
<JackYu> wow, that's great.
<JackYu> we will have a release party in Beijing, 11, May.
<JackYu> You are welcome to join us.
<ruien> ah, i wish i could go, but I am in Yibin, Sichuan :( . I used to live in Beijing before
<JackYu> oh, we have another party at Changsha, Hunan, 18, May.
<JackYu> Hope the earthquake dose't  affect you:)
<ruien> it was fine here, everyone just ran outside but no damage in Yibin, thanks :)
<JackYu> Anyway, you can also join our online discussion on UDS.
<ruien> Hm, UDS?
<JackYu> vUDS
<JackYu> I should go home, see you later:)
<ruien> have a good evening!
<Wuhen> 请问有人在吗？ 我的ubuntukylin的GCC出了点问题
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-27
<ruien> Hi. I installed UbuntuKylin for my wife. Now she is asking, "where is QQ?". What is the best package for QQ? Should I use WINE for this?
<cfhowlett> ruien, qq has a linux client
<cfhowlett> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/QQ
<ruien> Oh, how convenient! Thanks.
<cfhowlett> http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/
<ypwong> heard that QQ no longer works recently
<cfhowlett> ypwong, I can't even download the deb from tencent
<cfhowlett> ypwong, and it's dated 2009, so ...
<ypwong> cfhowlett, oh, too bad, the tar.gz one can still be
<ypwong> yeah
<ypwong> old
<ypwong> the best things right now is webqq, that most people use
<ypwong> on  linux
<cfhowlett> ypwong, in english (hopefully he says ...)?
<ypwong> seems not
<ypwong> only available in chinese
<cfhowlett> ypwong, disappointing
<ypwong> it could be a fun project to develop a qq client, needs hard work to reverse engineer their protocol
<ruien> yes, i haven't been successful in making QQ work. Unfortunately, no one will really accept UbuntuKylin without QQ
<ruien> and WebQQ is okay, but it has some limitations, such as you cannot transfer files I think
<cfhowlett> ruien, exactly.  I'm a laowai and even I know that!
<ruien> yeah, me too
<ruien> but my wife is Chinese and I want her to switch from windows to ubuntu kylin
<ruien> this distribution has a lot of potential, the chinese market needs a better alternative
<cfhowlett> I am SO sick of seeing all these pc/laptops in Beijing running XP!
<ypwong> ruien, the wine solution gives the closet user experience as on Windows
<ypwong> web.qq.com is easiest to set up
<ypwong> (nothing to set up actually)
<ruien> yes, I think i'll try wine for her next. But the new chinese Ubuntu user won't be able to run wine without some help. And web.qq.com, again, cannot transfer files. Since people need to use it for Taobao, and often need to transfer pictures and files, it's a problem.
<ruien> so, i'll set it up for her with wine, i just worry it's a problem for the adoption of the distribution to new users without someone to help them.
<cfhowlett> except for weixin/wechat, seems like none of the social networking tools have english portals/transation built in.  makes it pretty inaccessible
<ruien> cfhowlett: well, what is english needed for?
<cfhowlett> ruien, um, monolingual users like me?  No Mandarin skills ...
<cfhowlett> just downloaded release 13.04 and will try virtualbox again.  for some reason, it runs WAY too slow to use, unlike my other VM's
<ruien> cfhowlett: there's something about the way unity optimizations that they don't really work the same way in a virtualbox VM; i haven't figured out why, but if you run it natively it really is different
<ruien> Also, i personally run Xubuntu in English, but i understand the need for UbuntuKylin. Already my wife thinks it's great, Youku "just works", it looks good, it has good chinese support. So far, the only big problem to new users is QQ
<cfhowlett> ruien, guess I'll have to re-purpose my employer provided lenovo.
<ruien> cfhowlett: well, for testing, just run it from a live USB instead of installing. That will give you native speed to compare with
<ruien> really, there have been some *major* improvements in Unity's speed with 13.04. I think it's the best version of Unity so far, i would not use it before now.
 * ypwong just wrote tencent an email about their non-functional QQ client
<cfhowlett> I would have thought tencent/qq was partnering on kylin ...
<ruien> cfhowlett: Yes, but i am not sure their motive so far (not enough user base for them to care about it). And if they provide the protocol spec, people implement non-official clients in order to bypass their ads, so as a company they can't do that I think.
<ruien> catch-22 :(
<cfhowlett> grrrr
<shine_> small tiger
<ruien> well, i installed wine-1.5.28 via PPA and then the "longene-wine-qq" .deb package, and QQ looks good so far.
<ning> 这里能说中文哈
<cfhowlett> !cn|ning,
<cfhowlett> reminds me: the !cn factoid should direct to #kylin, should it not?  and vice versa?
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett: No I think
<smartboyhw> ning: 你好
<ruien> people will come here because on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1304-ReleaseNotes under "Support", the IRC channel is "#ubuntukylin-devel"
<ning> 哇哦，一大陀英文，google翻译也拯救不了我啊
<cfhowlett> ... wonder if maybe the two channels ought be consolidated for Chinese users ?
<ruien> ning: 没事，有我们能帮你解决的问题么？
<shine_> 哇  我终于在IRC上看懂人说话了= =
<ruien> cfhowlett: there's no one in "#ubuntukylin" or "#kylin", as far as I know this is the only channel.
<ning> 没事，我只是刚来到，看到ubuntukylin用户手册里有这个就过来看看
<cfhowlett> ruien, no I mean the #ubuntu-cn channel and #ubuntukylin  ...
<ruien> 恩，出现问题随便问一问 :) 欢迎
<ruien> hrm, maybe? but xubuntu has its own channel, so i think this should be separate too. There are (and will be) differences between standard Ubuntu in Chinese mode and Kylin, the official chinese distro
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin | 13.04 发布啦！| UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<ypwong> topic 改成中文了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-28
<kingwen> 这个系统好用不?
<smartboyhw> kingwen: 好用！
<ypwong> :)
<ypwong> 有长沙同学在吗
<smartboyhw> ypwong: You are there?
<ypwong> smartboyhw,  no ar
<smartboyhw> ypwong: BTW would it be possible to add a Chinese (Traditional) UbuntuKylin? :P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, you want to lead?
<ypwong> :P
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Lead what?
<ypwong> lead the project
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Which project?
<ypwong> traditional version
<ypwong> for a trad chinese version, it's better to be done by hk/taiwan people
<smartboyhw> ypwong: OK. I do want a Chinese (Traditional) UbuntuKylin:) But I thought Cheng-Tsia Tseng, the Taiwan LoCo leader,  has the project…
<ypwong> smartboyhw, do you have a link to his project?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Try to find it in the Taiwan LoCo wiki/forums
<ypwong> ok~
<JackYu> hi
<smartboyhw> ypwong: http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=Litebuntu
<smartboyhw> JackYu: 午安！
<JackYu> smartboyhw: hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 社区活动信息已更新。
<ypwong> JackYu, cool 我去看看
<ypwong> JackYu, 还是把闪电show写成 lightning talks 比较好，暂时国内没有翻译，怕别人看不懂
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: +1 But I think a Chinese user would not understand both:P
<JackYu> 恩，有一个人已经发邮件报名了
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, 至少知道的人会多
<ypwong> JackYu, wow
<JackYu> 我觉得闪电show更容易理解一些。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, 我怕别人以为是表演节目 :P
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: LOL
<ruien> haha
<JackYu> 呵呵 也是可以的
<JackYu> ypwong, 已更新网站。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, looks good :)
<JackYu> ypwong, QQ群里有人建议开通网络视频直播
<maclin> ypwong，ubuntu网站上的兼容列表在什么位置？
<ypwong> maclin, 看看 http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ 是不是你需要的
<JackYu> ypwong, QQ群里有人建议开通网络视频直播，你看可行不？
<JackYu> 刚才重启了电脑了
<ypwong> JackYu, 可以啊，要看看中科院网络给不给力
<JackYu> 恩 你方便时问问他们
<ypwong> JackYu, 5个人在活动行报了
<ypwong> 报了名
<JackYu> 大家五一快乐！
<ruien> JackYu: Happy May holiday to yourself as well!
<JackYu> ruien: thanks:)
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: 五一快乐！| 欢迎来到 ubuntukylin-devel 开发频道，welcome to #ubuntukylin-devel。进入请先查看频道主题，本频道的对话都有日志，使用本频道代表您同意 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService 使用条款。This channel is logged, use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService.
<xiong_> ??
<smartboyhw> ypwong: You guys start to have holidays today?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, tomorrow
<smartboyhw> ypwong: BOO
 * smartboyhw still has school days on Monday, Tuesday and Thursday, IIRC
<ypwong> smartboyhw, we have to work yesterday and today
<ypwong> for china employees
<smartboyhw> ypwong: You have to work on Sundays?
<smartboyhw> :O
<ruien> only this week
<smartboyhw> ruien: Oh
<ruien> Essentially it's intended for convenience; as the 2013-05-01 holiday can't be moved by definition, but is not contiguous with a weekend, two days are swapped ({sat, sun} <-> {mon, tues}) so that the three days off are consecutive.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-23
<qin1> 原来这么多人 第一次弄这个请多多关照
<shijing> @qin1 welcome!
<freeflying> ypwong: utopic unicorn lol, how a interesting name
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-24
<ypwong> freeflying, lol
<maclin> ypwong, happyaron, 你们有时间帮忙看看#Bug  1308889，Steve建议改为seeds， Laney认为14.04阶段时间可能不够，可以使用livecd-rootfs，这个没有看懂
<ubot5> bug 1308889 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-kylin-docs was not installed by default in latest image" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308889
<ypwong> lmc
<ypwong> wow they are still following up the issue
<ypwong> maclin, 就算 14.04.x 不能换，Utopic 也可以换
<ypwong> 所以我们现在就可以准备用 seeds
<ypwong> maclin, 之前是 penghuan 在看吗？
<JackYu> 是的，penghuan之前准备过
<ypwong> JackYu, 要不让他继续准备一下，我记得上次其实已经差不多
<ypwong> 最主要是把 trusty 的改动放进去
<JackYu> ok
<ypwong> maclin, JackYu: 我把 bug 1308889 分配给了 penghuan
<ubot5> bug 1308889 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-kylin-docs was not installed by default in latest image" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308889
<JackYu> ok
<maclin> ypwong，JackYu，刚离开了一会儿，你们是说直接考虑切换到seeds？ Laney说的有道理，seeds的还不知道会有什么问题，而我们目前还没有一个完全正确的default-settings，是否先考虑解决这个问题，再开始seeds的切换？
<ypwong> maclin, 觉得可以同步做
<ypwong> 毕竟早晚要做
<freeflying> ypwong: 咋就没个快点的项目管理软件呢，jira也慢到爆，跟lp一个水平
<maclin> ypwong，是的，两个都尽快开始。 Laney说的那个方法你了解不？我不是很清楚
<ypwong> freeflying, lp 偶尔抽风
<ypwong> maclin, livecd-rootfs? 不清楚
<ypwong> freeflying, 以前用过 trac, quite light-weight
<freeflying> ypwong: 那个确实很light
<freeflying> ypwong: 好在现在不用lp了
<ypwong> freeflying, 成本啊，数据一多问题就出来
<ypwong> 发布前基本就是 LP stress test
<freeflying> ypwong: lp的机器还是很多年前的
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> ypwong: 前几天还看到前lp团队的人在吐槽这个
<ypwong> freeflying, where?
<freeflying> ypwong: a dedicated channel for ex-canonicaler
<ypwong> freeflying, can i join?
<JackYu> freeflying, can I:)?
<JackYu> I'm already a not-canonical member https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical, lol.
<ypwong> lol
<freeflying> ypwong: in future may be :)
<zlyf> test
<ypwong> JackYu, 有没有 bug 列表是 14.04.1 要解掉的？
<JackYu> 有， shijing和maclin还在梳理，下周给出来。
<ypwong> JackYu, 最好尽快
<ypwong> 我想最快把 sru 的启动
<ypwong> 尽快
<ypwong> UKSC 退出之后，uksc-daemon 还留着，apt-get　没法执行．．
<maclin> ypwong, uksc-daemon是自动加载的dbus服务
<maclin> 但是应该不会影响apt-get的执行
<ypwong> maclin, 只是偶尔会锁住？
<ypwong> maclin, 杀掉就能 apt-get install 了
<ypwong> 是不是当时正锁住 database?
<maclin> 之前做什么操作了吗？
<maclin> 你说的状态感觉像是后台在做什么操作卡住了
<Garyson> 果然夜猫子很多啊
<maclin> Garyson，你也是夜猫子啊^
<Garyson> 算是吧，晚上睡不着就上网呗！没准儿上上就困了
<Garyson> java8有什么新特性吗？刚才看新闻才知道出8了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-25
<ypwong> happyaron, USC 的冲突问题应该短期是否无解？
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯
<happyaron> ypwong: 软件包要改section吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: 或者改成trusty/multiverse
<happyaron> 如果uk archive那边没问题的话
<ypwong> happyaron, 要 jack 问问 jjo?
<ypwong> happyaron, 目前是 trusty main
<happyaron> ypwong: 额
<ypwong> 不知道他们那边能不能改
<ypwong> JackYu, ^^
<happyaron> 能进个multiverse/restricted就行啊。
<happyaron> 都不指望弄、
<happyaron> 都不指望non-free了
<JackYu> happyaron, 改最好。
<JackYu> ypwong, 改最好。
<happyaron> JackYu: 改成啥能确定好使呢
<JackYu> happyaron, 这得问问jjo?
<happyaron> JackYu: 啥时候能解决呢。
<happyaron> 还是说我先改了，这次试试看行不行。
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，可以啊，先改了试一下？
<happyaron> 我没问题， ypwong 你觉得咋样
<ypwong> happyaron, 啊，你改了后如果服务器那边没及时配合，怎办呢？
<happyaron> ypwong: 用户那边依然挂呗。
<ypwong> ..
<ypwong> 我问问 jjo 吧
<ypwong> happyaron, 你想 multiverse 或 restricted?
<happyaron> en
<ypwong> 晚点ping 他
<happyaron> 那我现在打包时写哪个？
<JackYu> 先写个multiverse
<happyaron> 你们俩先商量好，:)
<ypwong> happyaron, 不用 precise, 是吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: 用啥都行啊，只要好使。
<ypwong> happyaron, cool
<ypwong> 那 trusty main 就可以 lol
<happyaron> main不行吧
<happyaron> 好吧main吧。
<JackYu> ok, main最好
<ypwong> XD
<ypwong> technically it works, but confusing
<JackYu> 恩， 从当前UK archive的定为来看，main是对的；但如果以后要放完全open source的package，就不好了。
<JackYu> 所以还是restricted或multiverse比较好。
<happyaron> 到底哪个。。。
<JackYu> ypwong, 你认为呢？
<maclin_> 现在source list 里面是main吧？
<ypwong> I prefer restricted
<maclin> ypwong， +1
<maclin> 不过一定要保证现有用户的使用正常
<ypwong> maclin, UKSC 会有影响..
<ypwong> ?
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 新包有問題
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 看到email 嗎？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-27
<tivon> 有人不
<tivon> 没人？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-20
<ypwong> archive.ubuntukylin.com 还能用吗？
<zhsj> ypwong: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/ 很慢啊（影响apt-get update啊。。
<zhsj> ypwong: 服务器是在哪里的？配置很低还是带宽很小啊？
<zhsj> ypwong: 另外上次好像问过你做镜像的事，有结果吗？
<ypwong> zhsj, 我访问不了
<ypwong> 不好意思忘了镜像的事，我问问看
<zhsj> ypwong: 或许你们可以考虑用cdn分发嘛
<ypwong> zhsj, 文件很大呢，有免费的介绍吗
<zhsj> ypwong: cdn倒是不清楚呢，七牛、又拍云反正很火呢（另外如果可以镜像的话，mirrors.ustc.edu.cn可以提供服务呢
<ypwong> zhsj, 分发权利要先理清，要金山和搜狗都同意才行
<ypwong> 一旦以后有其他商业软件就变得复杂
<zhsj> ypwong: 确实很麻烦
<zhsj> ypwong: 主要是现在的服务器根本不能用啊
<ypwong> zhsj, 是啊，受不了
<zhsj> ypwong: 是带宽小还是配置低啊？
<ypwong> zhsj, 应该是带宽，具体我没问
<zhsj> ypwong: 其实镜像的话，跟金山，搜狗说下应该没问题的吧。PS：deepin就把wps，sogou放在主源里了
<ypwong> zhsj, deepin不鸟版权，他们没有合作关系，其实是侵权
<zhsj> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-26
<epegirc> Hello guys i'm trying to install sogo but i have problem with mysql connection "ERROR((null)): could not allocate MySQL4 connection!"
<hikiko> Trevinho,
<hikiko> I try to reproduce: Bug 1575168
<ubot5> bug 1575168 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Selecting a scaled window with mouse breaks keyboard navigation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575168
<hikiko> but I can't
<hikiko> with scale or not
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's quite easy... at least in unity.
<Trevinho> hikiko: I can show you
<hikiko> sure :)
<hikiko> Trevinho, just reproduced it
<Trevinho> hikiko: nice... thank God one line fixed it
<Trevinho> :)
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> bravo :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-28
<handsome_feng> Hi, hikiko  Trevniho, Do you have any thing to discuss  at the meeting?
<handsome_feng> I think we can wrap this up , Thank you !
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-25
<amosbird> 唉 最近被搜狗输入法虐惨了 放弃了，回归rime
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-28
<freeflying> happyaron: FJKong sogoupinyin用不了了
<FJKong> freeflying: 啥情况
<FJKong> freeflying: 什么症状,啥系统
<freeflying> FJKong: 17.04， 搜狗的插件起来了，输入时也有候选框，就是没汉子
<freeflying> 汉字
<FJKong> 额
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-04-22
<handsome_feng> tomreyn: Hi, Ubuntu Kylin 18.04 will be supported for 3 years (the same as ubuntu MATE)
<handsome_feng> tomreyn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> handsome_feng: thank you! i found it since on the general release notes.
<tomreyn> my (admittedly limited) understanding is that every ubuntu flavour should announce their support period in their own release announcements.
<tomreyn> i am not sure that is actually a rule, though
<tomreyn> and i'm just a community member. i've updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL accordingly, thanks for your input.
<handsome_feng> tomreyn: Sorry, it was my fault, Thank you for your reminding and I will add this part to the future release announcements, :)
